# White Walnut crotchwood - any use?



## kdxken (Nov 29, 2012)

I figured someone from this forum might know if a wood turner / carver could use this, I hate to just burn it. Thanks in advance...

View attachment 264705


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Is white walnut the same as butternut? When I come across something like that on my band sawmill, I set it aside to either turn myself or sell/trade to wood turners. I've put some black walnut crotches on my lathe, and come up with some really nice pieces. If you don't know any wood turners, might post to Craig's list. When word gets out, they'll find you!


----------



## kdxken (Dec 3, 2012)

Yup, same as butternut. I think I'll take your advice and throw it on the free section of craigslist, I hate burning up wood that someone could use. Thanks for the reply...


----------

